# Black Bean and Corn Salad



## Cheryl J

This is a wonderful salad I found on Allrecipes a couple of years ago. I've made it many times and adapted it a little bit, but not much. The ingredients are as listed in the recipe, and my notes are in red. 

1/3 cup fresh lime juice 
1/2 cup olive oil (that's way too much...1/4 c is plenty) 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon salt (optional) 
1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper (I leave this out and sub 1/2 tsp cumin instead, IMO, this salad screams for cumin)
2 (15 ounce) cans black beans, rinsed and drained 
1 1/2 cups frozen corn kernels 
1 avocado - peeled, pitted and diced (or two!)
1 red bell pepper, chopped 
2 tomatoes, chopped 
6 green onions, thinly sliced (I use chopped red onion) 
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro (that might be too much for some, but I love cilantro)

Place lime juice, olive oil, garlic, salt, and cayenne (or use the subbed cumin) in a small jar. Cover with lid, and shake until ingredients are well mixed.

In a salad bowl, combine beans, corn, avocado*, bell pepper, tomatoes, onions, and cilantro. Shake lime dressing, and pour it over the salad. Stir salad to coat vegetables and beans with dressing, and serve.
********
It's better if it sits for a bit before serving, but not necessary. 

*Mix avocados in last, and gently stir in so they don't get all broken up. They'll stay nice and green with the lime juice dressing. 

Black Bean and Corn Salad II Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Cheryl,  I 'm glad you posted this recipe again.  I already was thinking of putting this on the short list for Super Bowl Game Day. 

What I like to do is caramelize the corn before adding it in.   Put a knob of butter, amount depending on frozen corn in a cold pan.  Bring up to temp.  The corn thaws, water evaporates  as the butter melts then it gets caramelized.  Stir or shake pan a couple times.   If you add frozen corn to a hot pan, it spatters, or else you have to thaw and pat dry.  The one step works.   

I also add some sliced jalapenos when I make it just for myself.   I think adding cumin is perfect.


----------



## Kayelle

Wiska, I don't know if you have a Trader Joe's but I've been getting fire roasted frozen corn kernels there that are *perfect *for this wonderful salad. As I mentioned before Cheryl, I've made it 3 times since you first posted it. Last night I added a handful of chopped up fresh spinach to the mix and it was great! I'm lucky enough to have a Meyer lemon tree, so I've been using that juice, but looking forward to finding some good limes soon.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Thanks KL.  Noted. On the shopping list.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, I completely forgot about the jalapenos, Whisk!   I've added finely chopped and seeded jalapenos to this as well, just for an added little kick.  I might make this for SB Sunday too, come to think of it.  Good idea! 

I've used corn any which way I happen to have it , sometimes it's frozen roasted corn that I've drained, blotted dry, and thrown in the mix, sometimes I've thrown a whole cob or two on the grill the day before when grilling something else and then chopped it off the cob.  That's the beauty of this salad...nothing really needs to be cooked.  If you make this recipe, I hope you and your friends love it!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Wiska, I don't know if you have a *Trader Joe's but I've been getting fire roasted frozen corn kernels* there that are perfectfor this wonderful salad. As I mentioned before Cheryl, I've made it 3 times since you first posted it. Last night I added a handful of chopped up fresh spinach to the mix and it was great! I'm lucky enough to have a Meyer lemon tree, so I've been using that juice, but looking forward to finding some good limes soon.


 
Oh yes...love their frozen fire roasted corn!  Spinach is a good idea too, I usually have a bag of it and add some to everything.  lol

You're so lucky to have a meyer lemon tree, Kay....I would use that too if I had one. I got several limes at the farmers market the other day for 4/$1 I think, I'll have to look back and see.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I LOVE salads, they have to be my very favorite thing to eat.  This is a fall salad that I make using cabbage and fall vegetables.  I don't really have a recipe, just use what is in season.  The dressing is usually sesame oil with rice vinegar, celery seed and S/P.  Nothing makes me feel better healthwise than a great salad!


----------



## tenspeed

I made this yesterday as a side to grilled burgers.  Good stuff!  I went a little light on the cilantro (maybe a quarter cup) and used a half teaspoon cumin.  Next time it will be more cilantro and cumin. I'm guessing about 2 tsp. cumin, but don't want to overpower the other flavors.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Found the photo of the bean and corn salad that I love to make.  Aren't these the best salads, so easy and delicious!


----------



## Cheryl J

tenspeed said:


> I made this yesterday as a side to grilled burgers. Good stuff! I went a little light on the cilantro (maybe a quarter cup) and used a half teaspoon cumin. Next time it will be more cilantro and cumin. I'm guessing about 2 tsp. cumin, but don't want to overpower the other flavors.


 
I'm glad you liked it, tenspeed! Thanks so much - it's always nice when a member tries a posted recipe and comes back to share their thoughts.


----------



## Cheryl J

FoodieFanatic said:


> Found the photo of the bean and corn salad that I love to make. Aren't these the best salads, so easy and delicious!


 
Looks good, FF!  What did you use for dressing?


----------



## Carry

*Great !*



Cheryl J said:


> This is a wonderful salad I found on Allrecipes a couple of years ago. I've made it many times and adapted it a little bit, but not much. The ingredients are as listed in the recipe, and my notes are in red.
> 
> 1/3 cup fresh lime juice
> 1/2 cup olive oil (that's way too much...1/4 c is plenty)
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> 1 teaspoon salt (optional)
> 1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper (I leave this out and sub 1/2 tsp cumin instead, IMO, this salad screams for cumin)
> 2 (15 ounce) cans black beans, rinsed and drained
> 1 1/2 cups frozen corn kernels
> 1 avocado - peeled, pitted and diced (or two!)
> 1 red bell pepper, chopped
> 2 tomatoes, chopped
> 6 green onions, thinly sliced (I use chopped red onion)
> 1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro (that might be too much for some, but I love cilantro)
> 
> Place lime juice, olive oil, garlic, salt, and cayenne (or use the subbed cumin) in a small jar. Cover with lid, and shake until ingredients are well mixed.
> 
> In a salad bowl, combine beans, corn, avocado*, bell pepper, tomatoes, onions, and cilantro. Shake lime dressing, and pour it over the salad. Stir salad to coat vegetables and beans with dressing, and serve.
> ********
> It's better if it sits for a bit before serving, but not necessary.
> 
> *Mix avocados in last, and gently stir in so they don't get all broken up. They'll stay nice and green with the lime juice dressing.
> 
> Black Bean and Corn Salad II Recipe - Allrecipes.com



Thanks for posting this wonderful recipe  I like it, I will definitely try it once at home.


----------



## CarolPa

My step-daughter introduced a similar recipe to me but ours is called  Corn and Black Bean Salsa.  One time I made it I found a can of corn  that had some heat, I think it was called Mexican Corn, and that eliminated the need for cayenne or jalapeno,  and we use red onion.  We eat it with Scoops.  Just scoop up a bunch of it into the shell.


----------



## andylewis

My family really love Black Bean and Couscous Salad. Tell me if anyone need a recipe. I would love to share it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, please do share your recipe, andylewis.  If you start a new thread for it, it will be easier to find rather than getting lost in this one.  And welcome to DC! 

edit: If the recipe is from another source, please remember to credit the source. ;-)


----------



## kellycro

*Recipe for the salad above*

My husband set up security and I cant cut and paste for some reason can someone please email me the recipe as above and if you know of a jalepeno based sauce for the same that would be nice
thanks Kelly
kellycrobasuk@gmail.com


----------



## Dawgluver

I copied and sent it to you, Kelly.  Hope you get it.  Welcome to DC!


----------



## Cheryl J

CarolPa said:


> My step-daughter introduced a similar recipe to me but ours is called Corn and Black Bean Salsa. One time I made it I found a can of corn that had some heat, I think it was called Mexican Corn, and that eliminated the need for cayenne or jalapeno, and we use red onion. We eat it with Scoops. Just scoop up a bunch of it into the shell.


 
I don't know how I missed this until today Carol, but using Fritos scoops with it sounds delicious!


----------

